
Show HN: Turn your Zoom meetings into browsable transcripts - hima_hydra
https://marketplace.zoom.us/apps/shBbOVTgSuqRLsvug_ETkw
======
hima_hydra
Just like everyone, I have been doing a lot of Zoom meetings lately. Don’t
know about you, but I find it quite distracting to take notes during meetings.

So, I started recording everything. BUT when you have to review 20 hours of
meeting recordings at the end of the week, that’s a whole new challenge!

So, we built a Hydra plugin for Zoom. With this you can:

\- Get browsable transcripts of your Zoom meetings (you can share them too!)

\- Search and jump to the exact segment you want to review

\- You can even build your own no-code A.I. models to analyze and flag
conversations for review using our core platform.

We just launched the plugin. I appreciate any feedback!

